# Beautiful places to visit.



## the other mike

*Mallorca, Spain.*


----------



## the other mike

Off the coast of Belize.


----------



## the other mike

Croatia.


----------



## the other mike

Thailand


----------



## Corazon

Old San Juan, Puerto Rico (USA)


----------



## Corazon

Angelo said:


> Croatia.


This place is paradise to me


----------



## the other mike

Mahogany loggers in Belize around 1930's.


----------



## Corazon

Camiguin Island, The Philippines


----------



## Missourian

Isle Royale Michigan


----------



## Missourian

Elephant Rocks State Park Missouri


----------



## Dick Foster

I've been to many beautiful places in my life but one of the most beautiful was the Seychelles.






						Seychelles Travel - Official Tourism Website of the Seychelles
					






					www.seychelles.travel
				




I was fortunate enough to get there just after the airport went in and before the political turmoil. I have no idea what's that's like in those respects now but the natural beauty is something to see. No place looks quite like it. I see it occasionally in movies and I know instantly where it is because no other place on this earth is like it.


----------



## the other mike

Caves on Lake Superior.


----------



## the other mike

*Maui







*


----------



## the other mike

Son Doong cave entrance in 
Vietnam.


----------



## Polishprince

My tremendous hometown of Youngstown.


----------



## HenryBHough

Yeah.

And under new EU rules, spend the first 14 days of your 10 day vacation looking at the walls of the quarantine center.


----------



## the other mike

Polishprince said:


> My tremendous hometown of Youngstown.


Akron is mine ( born in Brooklyn NY though ).
You know the Cuyahoga River valley is a national park now ?

The river used to be so polluted it would catch fire.


----------



## the other mike

Diving in the Galápagos Islands ...


----------



## Unkotare

Boston (today):


----------



## Corazon

The Chocolate Hills, Bohol City, The Philippines


----------



## Corazon

Imperila fora, Rome, Italy


----------



## the other mike

San Luis Potosi, Mexico...





Click to enlarge this one;


----------



## Harry Dresden

Angelo said:


> Akron is mine ( born in Brooklyn NY though ).
> You know the Cuyahoga River valley is a national park now ?
> 
> The river used to be so polluted it would catch fire.
> View attachment 334169


whats with the cars?.....


----------



## Dick Foster

I didn't put up a picture of the Seychelles earlier. I've been all over the world and of the world I found the Seychelles uniquely beautiful.


----------



## the other mike

Harry Dresden said:


> whats with the cars?.....


Stupid people used to just abandon them there.
I guess this was before scrap metal recycling existed.


----------



## the other mike

Dick Foster said:


> I didn't put up a picture of the Seychelles earlier. I've been all over the world and of the world I found the Seychelles uniquely beautiful.
> View attachment 353707


Damn. Why does it have to be on the other side of freakin Africa ?


----------



## the other mike

Western Australia.


----------



## Dick Foster

Angelo said:


> Damn. Why does it have to be on the other side of freakin Africa ?


It's far flung to be sure but I guess that helped keep it pristine. I got there shortly after the airport went in on Mahe in 1972. I was there in 73 when it was still a British protectorate. Before that the only way to get there was by sea. I think they still have only the one airport for international travel. They may have strips on some of the other islands now. But likely only to and from Mahe.


----------



## the other mike

Dick Foster said:


> It's far flung to be sure but I guess that helped keep it pristine. I got there shortly after the airport went in on Mahe in 1972. I was there in 73 when it was still a British protectorate. Before that the only way to get there was by sea. I think they still have only the one airport for international travel. They may have strips on some of the other islands now. But likely only to and from Mahe.


Before Jaws came out and nobody was scared of sharks yet ?
Aren't those great white & tiger shark-waters around south Africa ?


----------



## the other mike

Watkin's Glen, NY.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

New York State does have its Leftist shitholes like NYC, but this is one of the most beautiful treasures of the entire state.  The Adirondack Mountains.  My family lineage can be traced back to the Palmers and Morans who settled in Franklin Co. and the small village of St. Regis Falls.  My grandparents had a trailer which they built an addition to during the 1970s.  We would go there every year for a week or two until 1978.  After that, my grandparents sold the property.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Angelo said:


> Watkin's Glen, NY.
> View attachment 353735
> View attachment 353736
> View attachment 353734


When I used to deliver liquor, Watkins Glen was one of my last areas on my route before hightailing it back to Buffalo.  Would usually end up being some late Friday nights.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Closer to home, we also have the Niagara Gorge at the mouth of the Niagara River into Lake Ontario in Lewiston, NY.  Hiking trails and of course, one of the largest hydropower plants in the world, the Robert Moses Niagara Power Project.


----------



## the other mike

I've been skiing here a few times.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Angelo said:


> I've been skiing here a few times.
> View attachment 353769


There is a golf course there also.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Then of course, if you want to explore a little history, the Erie Canal stretches from Albany to Buffalo and passes through some quaint little villages like Middleport, Brockport, and Spencerport; and the cities of Lockport, Rochester, Syracuse, Rome, Utica, Little Falls, and terminates in Troy.  This connects the Champlain Canal to the Niagara River.


----------



## the other mike

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Then of course, if you want to explore a little history, the Erie Canal stretches from Albany to Buffalo and passes through some quaint little villages like Middleport, Brockport, and Spencerport; and the cities of Lockport, Rochester, Syracuse, Rome, Utica, Little Falls, and terminates in Troy.  This connects the Champlain Canal to the Niagara River.View attachment 353771


Buffalo. Where they found Jimmy Hoffa buried.
(Oh wait , that was in Bruce Almighty )


----------



## Corazon

Corazon said:


> Imperila fora, Rome, Italy
> View attachment 334295


Oops...I made a mistake....Imperial fora not "Imperila" fora


----------



## the other mike

*Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, China*

*...Click on the images to enlarge...










*


----------



## the other mike

Dick Foster said:


> I didn't put up a picture of the Seychelles earlier. I've been all over the world and of the world I found the Seychelles uniquely beautiful.
> View attachment 353707


I could build a Gilligan hut and retire there.


----------



## the other mike

Aboard the Thailand Express.


----------



## gipper

Polishprince said:


> My tremendous hometown of Youngstown.


I can beat that. My beautiful home town of Detroit.


----------



## the other mike

Jacques Cousteau's last photograph
before being eaten by a giant grouper in the Galápagos Islands .


----------



## Dick Foster

Angelo said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's far flung to be sure but I guess that helped keep it pristine. I got there shortly after the airport went in on Mahe in 1972. I was there in 73 when it was still a British protectorate. Before that the only way to get there was by sea. I think they still have only the one airport for international travel. They may have strips on some of the other islands now. But likely only to and from Mahe.
> 
> 
> 
> Before Jaws came out and nobody was scared of sharks yet ?
> Aren't those great white & tiger shark-waters around south Africa ?
Click to expand...

I was once an avid scuba diver. I was NAUI certified in the south Pacific and took the course in the open ocean, not a swimming pool. The first thing I saw when I jumped in the water with a scuba tank on my back was a 6' white tip. It was a coral atoll so sharks were very prevalent and common. I saw sharks every time I went diving. White tips, black tips, tigers, greys, hammerheads, nurse sharks and even a whale shark once. I also did a lot of diving in the Seychelles and other islands around the world Guam, Hawaii etc. Including the California coast. While I've seen many species of sharks in the water with me, I've never seen a great white.
In all of that diving I got out of the water just once on account of sharks and that was more likely due to my own ignorance than anything else. It was just after I'd become certified and a bunch of juveniles began circling us so we turned chicken, surfaced and got back on the boat. The sharks were just curious, not hungry nor aggressive.


----------



## the other mike

Iguazu Argentina


----------



## BigDave

Here's one of the nicer places i've been to on vacation Puerto Plata in the Dominican Republic


----------



## the other mike

Zhangjiajie National Park , Hunan Province, China


----------



## the other mike

Check out where this is on the map of Michigan.








						Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## the other mike

edit


----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> Iguazu Argentina
> View attachment 371171View attachment 371172



I really want to go there.


----------



## the other mike

North Island New Zealand


----------



## gipper

We were at Barceló Bávaro Beach Punta Cana DR a few years ago. Beautiful place but the food sucked. A couple years later several people died in and around there.


----------



## gipper

Angelo said:


> Check out where this is on the map of Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382983
> View attachment 382982


Been there. Cold as Hell 11 months out of the year.


----------



## skye

Alaska.

The Aurora Borealis in Alaska, I wouldn't mind visiting before I depart this Earth....but then....I love cold weather and starry nights.


----------



## percysunshine

Natural cave inside a salt dome in Iran.

Note the person on the lower right for scale.


----------



## the other mike

percysunshine said:


> Natural cave inside a salt dome in Iran.
> 
> Note the person on the lower right for scale.
> 
> View attachment 452568


Makes me want to cry that I'll never get to see it and that my country will
probably bomb it.


----------



## beautress

Angelo said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natural cave inside a salt dome in Iran.
> 
> Note the person on the lower right for scale.
> 
> View attachment 452568
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to cry that I'll never get to see it and that my country will
> probably bomb it.
Click to expand...

2024.


----------



## beautress

Angelo said:


> Iguazu Argentina
> View attachment 371171View attachment 371172


IGUAZU Falls are on my bucket list of one to see. *sigh*


----------



## BlackSand

Angelo said:


> Off the coast of Belize.



Aptly named The Blue Hole not far from Lighthouse Reef ...  
Wonderful place to dive, even with the sharks.

Trunk Bay, St. John ... The US National Park Service has an underwater nature trail here.





.


----------



## skye

beautress said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iguazu Argentina
> View attachment 371171View attachment 371172
> 
> 
> 
> IGUAZU Falls are on my bucket list of one to see. *sigh*
Click to expand...


I have been there! It's beautiful!


----------



## the other mike

edit


----------



## Michelle420

Southern Utah


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Anathema

Corazon said:


> Old San Juan, Puerto Rico (USA)
> View attachment 315988



Such a beautiful area. The architecture, the did, music and people are all amazing.


----------

